# Misfires



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Boostpatrol said:


> 2016.5 cruze premier. 300 miles on it. At idle and at idle in traffic this thing seems to misfire. I was in traffic this week and it almost stalled a few times it got so bad. I can feel the misfires on the floor boards yet it throws no lights.
> 
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> ...


Are you certain you are not picking up on the 'Start/Stop'?
It operates above 40f.

See if the tach drops to '0' when you sense the 'misfire'.

Rob


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Like the above poster it sounds like you just discovered the start/stop feature. As soon as your car comes to a stop, it will turn off then start right back up after you release the brake.

I don't know why salespersons are not telling new buyers about this.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Canada boys. Winnipeg. Minus temps when this happened. And no. Auto stop did not light up and the tach never went to 0. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Also of note. My dad has a 2015 malibu with start stop. So i know exactly what to expect when mine uses the feature. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Ok then another Canadian here can say that the auto start stop hasn't engaged since probably October sometime 

Other than crappy gas (I use Shell 91) my non-mechanic self has no other suggestions...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you tap the gas just a bit or plop it in neutral, does it still do it?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Boostpatrol said:


> 2016.5 cruze premier. 300 miles on it. At idle and at idle in traffic this thing seems to misfire. I was in traffic this week and it almost stalled a few times it got so bad. I can feel the misfires on the floor boards yet it throws no lights.
> 
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> ...


Hey Boostpatrol, 

I regret to hear that you are experiencing this concern, and would love the chance to help connect you with the team that’s in the best position to further assist. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, location, and the name of your preferred Chevrolet dealership. Feel free to include in your message any questions that you may have. I’m always glad to help. 

Kindly, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shakeybonezzz (Oct 28, 2020)

I’m gonna live in Winnipeg for the rest of my life just for winter cold starts


----------

